# The Holy Bible In Its Original Order?



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Dec 6, 2009)

The Holy Bible In Its Original Order



Anyone seen this? It was a link from WorldNet Daily, but the few substantive comments about it seem to indicate it is a Judaizing/Armstrongist Bible. Plus, the price alone (valued at $175, but "on sale" for $120) will keep it from "revolutionizing" Bible translations!


Has anyone else noticed that WND is famous for taking advertisements and pushing "articles" from a Sabbatarian or "Christianity has got it wrong this whole time" perspective? Yet at the same time promoting the Geneva Bible for instance?


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Dec 6, 2009)

Whoops, there's already a thread about this...


----------



## VilnaGaon (Dec 7, 2009)

PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> The Holy Bible In Its Original Order
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ad states that the original order was ""mysteriously altered by the church fathers"". Disparaging the church fathers is a common feature with Christian Zionists and other Judaizers.


----------

